# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Myslimanet ne Norvegji: Ose Shariah ose nje tjeter 9/11

## Darius

*Myslimanet ne Norvegji: Ose Shariah ose nje tjeter 9/11*




Portali i lajmeve norvegjeze VG Net ka raportuar se nje gurp terrorist mysliman i quajtur Ansar al-Sunna po kercenon qeverine norvegjeze qe nese nje sektor i kryeqytetit Oslo nuk kthehet ne nje minikomb mysliman te drejtuar nga Shariah, ne vendin skandinav do kryet nje sulm i cili do ja kaloje 9/11. Sipas portalit, Sherbimi i Sigurise Policore Norvegjeze ka njohuri per pjestare te caktuar te ketij grupi terrorist. Sipas portalit, ky eshte teksti qe eshte leshuar si deklarate nga Ansar al-Sunna:




> Nese ushtaret norvegjeze jane ne gjendje te cojne avionat e tyre ne Afganistan atehere Osama dhe Muhameti mund te cojne aviona ne Norvegji inshAllah. Tani qeveria duhet te zgjohet dhe te pranoje pergjegjesite e saj perpara se kjo lufte te perhapet ne Norvegji. Perpara se pala kundershtare te reagoje, perpara se myslimanet te kryejne hapat e nevojshem. Mos ngaterroni heshtjen myslimane me dobesine. Mos perfitoni nga durimi i myslimaneve. Mos na shtyni te bejme dicka qe mund te shmanget. Ky nuk eshte nje kercenim, vetem fjale te te vertetes. Fjalet e drejtesise. 
> 
> Ne nuk duam te jemi pjese e shoqerise norvegjeze. Dhe nuk e konsiderojme po ashtu te nevojshme qe te largohemi nga Norvegjia pasi kemi lindur ketu e jemi rritur ketu. Dhe toka e Allahut i perket te gjitheve. Por le te behet Grønland toka jone. Rrethojeni kete lagje te qytetit dhe na lini ne ta kontrollojme ne menyren qe duam. Kjo eshte gjeja me e mire per te dyja palet. Nuk duam te jetojme bashkarisht me kafshe te ndyra si ju."






Tani ky eshte kulmi. Ne mes te Norvegjise, ne mes te Oslos, keta kerma kerkojne Shariah dhe kercenojne nese nuk ja u japin. Nuk pranojne te largohen me justifikimin qe kane lindur aty por nuk pranojne jeten norvegjeze dhe i quajne norvegjezet si kafshe te ndyra. Hajde ma gje llogjiken ne kete histori. Hajde pastaj mos u terbo nga keta ekstremistat me paftyresine dhe budallallikun e tyre. Habitet bota pse njerez si Breivik ju iken truri dhe bejne gjerat qe bejne. Me keta islamiket edhe derri do humbiste durimin.

----------


## Station

Është me gjith mënd kulmi!!!
Ngrihet një grup majmunash (nga pamja janë shumë afër majmunit dhe nga sjellja ti marin të keqen majmunit) dhe të kërcënojnë brënda në shtëpinë tënde dhe kanë pafytyrsinë të etiketojnë edhe si "kafshë të ndyra"
Gabimisht përfitojnë nga të drejtat e njëriut, të drejta të cilat nuk duan ti njohin dhe ti zbatojnë për vete.

----------


## Darius

Fotoja nuk ma ha mendja te jete pjese e ketij lajmi. Me kujtohet nje foto e ngjashme nga Pakistani por se mbaj mend per cfare proteste behej fjale.

----------


## Station

> Fotoja nuk ma ha mendja te jete pjese e ketij lajmi. Me kujtohet nje foto e ngjashme nga Pakistani por se mbaj mend per cfare proteste behej fjale.


Nuk e kisha fjalën për foton, e kisha fjalën për arabët në përgjithësi.

----------


## mia@

Fajin e ka Europa qe i toleron ekstremistet. Le t'jua beje jeten  ferr, qe  te mos e kene mendjen te  hedhin me shu... perpjete. Vetem barre i jane bere Europes, e asgje tjeter.

----------


## PINK

Keta duan nje Anders tjeter. Tipa si ai u vijne hakut. lol

----------


## A.I

Ne ditet e sotme kush kontrollon informacionin mund ti beje nje lavazh trureve te njerezve! Me habit menyra se si e keni filluar kete teme, nje menyre qe nuk le asnje hapesire per te analizuar shkrimin qe keni vendosur! Gjithsesi, perkthimi ne shqip me pelqen jashtzakonisht  :ngerdheshje:  Eshte e papame edhe menyra se si eshte strukturuar shkrimi sepse cdokush besoj mund ta konsideroje si nje fjalim te hapur kunder sistemit! 
Me habit se si i hani kallup cdo gje qe shkruhet, mjafton qe te kete nje fjale "islamik" (sa per grupin qe perfaqsojne emra ka boll dhe nuk paraqet veshtiresi) brenda dhe mbaroi ajo pune!

Nese e shoh mire, Breivik paska qene i justifikuar qe paska vrare mbi 70 rob sepse keto "paskan folur per te vendosur Sharia"...e papame eeee! Kujdes mos e humb edhe ti durimin se Zot prite ca mund te bosh ne ate vend ku je!  :ngerdheshje: 

Ah se desh harrova...urime per temen!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## niku-nyc

Nuk kane faje keta jo, fajin e ka BE me sistemin e perkrahjes shoqerore. Vijn ne Evrope, nuk punojn dhe ne fund kthehen kundra vendit qe ndodhen, me shume sepse i ben sistemi qe te mbeten mbrapa. Dmth keta asnjehere nuk asimiloen me sistemin dhe kulturen e vendit qe ndodhen.

Sic ndodhin dhe trazirat ne France apo ne Angli, e njejta situate; ska pune dhe skan asgje tjeter per te ber; vecse te meren me fene dhe me protesta. Plus qe mos te harrojm qe jan dhe rrace e prapambetur. 

Ne Amerike, nje gje e tille nuk ndodh, edhe pse njerez te tille kan me shume te drejta. Ketu ka edhe nje gje qe ste le ligji te dalesh ne shesh e ti thuash qeverise apo dikujt tjeter qe do ti presesh koken ne qofse nuk te sjellin ate qe do. Te gjith kan te drejte ta urrejn ose ta kritikojn qeverine edhe me protesta, por jo deri qe ta kthesh vendin ne nje Somali. 

Evropa eshte vend i vdekur dhe qe po i rrezoet kultura, moraliteti, ekonomia etj. Akoma e me shume fusin politikan me socialist dhe ekstremist (jo se ka diference te madhe ndermjet Demokrateve apo Socialisteve) qe akoma vazhdojn ne te njejta linje veprimesh (*policy* ne Anglisht). 

Keshtu eshte kur hyn ne BE, cdo komb humb sovranitetin dhe ligjin e ben Brukseli e jo qeveria e vendit. Ne fund dalin keta dhe bejn ligjin sepse e dine qe nuk ka cfare tu bej qeveria sepse me ato ligje qe kan vendosur ne Bruksel, jan shokuse, prandaj BE nuk do rekuperoj asnjehere nga kriza ekonomike dhe sidomos sociale!

----------


## G.D

Osama dhe ndjekesit nuk jane muslimane! Kjo eshte bere e qarte nga te gjithe dijetaret e Islamit! Media i cileson te tille sepse keshtu  u intereson. Me kete rast kenaqin oreksin edhe torollaket qe nuk e njohin Islamin! Gezohuni se keto kohe per ju paskan qene! :P

----------


## Darius

> Ne ditet e sotme kush kontrollon informacionin mund ti beje nje lavazh trureve te njerezve! Me habit menyra se si e keni filluar kete teme, nje menyre qe nuk le asnje hapesire per te analizuar shkrimin qe keni vendosur! Gjithsesi, perkthimi ne shqip me pelqen jashtzakonisht  Eshte e papame edhe menyra se si eshte strukturuar shkrimi sepse cdokush besoj mund ta konsideroje si nje fjalim te hapur kunder sistemit! 
> Me habit se si i hani kallup cdo gje qe shkruhet, mjafton qe te kete nje fjale "islamik" (sa per grupin qe perfaqsojne emra ka boll dhe nuk paraqet veshtiresi) brenda dhe mbaroi ajo pune!
> 
> Nese e shoh mire, Breivik paska qene i justifikuar qe paska vrare mbi 70 rob sepse keto "paskan folur per te vendosur Sharia"...e papame eeee! Kujdes mos e humb edhe ti durimin se Zot prite ca mund te bosh ne ate vend ku je! 
> 
> Ah se desh harrova...urime per temen!


Edhe ajo qe thua ti mund te jete. Kontrolli i informacionit e sidomos menyra sesi i serviret ajo masave eshte nje arme e fuqishme ne manipulimin e situatave. Sa per sqarim, meqe ke kundershti sesi eshte filluar tema, materiali eshte nje reference dhe jo koment. Nese gjykon gjithe shkrimin atehere ndryshon puna por mos ngaterro mesazhin me mesazherin. Sidoqofte nuk duhet harruar qe ky fenomen nuk eshte i pari dhe as cudia me e madhe. Thjesht ekstremizmi i rradhes qe nga Anglia dhe Danimarka, tashme po shfaqet dhe ne Norvegji. Tema te ngjashme ke ne kete nenforum dhe mund te freskohet kujtesa. Na pelqen ose jo, keqardhje fetare ose jo, eshte miopi te mos pranosh qe brenda fese islame, ka struktura ekspansioniste qe nese nuk perfaqesojne teresine e kesaj feje, demtojne shume me teper sesa rregullojne pune. Antipatia nuk krijohet nga mediat apo lajmi i transmetuar, krijohet nga deklarata ekstremiste te cilat eshte mese e pritshme te krijojne nje reagim shume negativ ne vendet Europiane. 

Dhe jo, Breivik eshte nje kriminel qe u denua shume pak per masakren qe kreu dhe dhente Zoti akte te tilla nuk perseriten me. Por jane qendrime te kesaj natyre dhe deklarata apo veprime te tilla ato qe shkakojne reagim kaq te dhuneshem nga njerez si Breivik.

----------


## safinator

Nje ekspulsion ne vendet e tyre me duket nje zgjidhje e pranueshme.

----------


## drague

> Ne ditet e sotme kush kontrollon informacionin mund ti beje nje lavazh trureve te njerezve! Me habit menyra se si e keni filluar kete teme, nje menyre qe nuk le asnje hapesire per te analizuar shkrimin qe keni vendosur! Gjithsesi, perkthimi ne shqip me pelqen jashtzakonisht  Eshte e papame edhe menyra se si eshte strukturuar shkrimi sepse cdokush besoj mund ta konsideroje si nje fjalim te hapur kunder sistemit! 
> Me habit se si i hani kallup cdo gje qe shkruhet, mjafton qe te kete nje fjale "islamik" (sa per grupin qe perfaqsojne emra ka boll dhe nuk paraqet veshtiresi) brenda dhe mbaroi ajo pune!
> 
> Nese e shoh mire, Breivik paska qene i justifikuar qe paska vrare mbi 70 rob sepse keto "paskan folur per te vendosur Sharia"...e papame eeee! Kujdes mos e humb edhe ti durimin se Zot prite ca mund te bosh ne ate vend ku je! 
> 
> Ah se desh harrova...urime per temen!


pse po te djeg ty mer daj,apo ke nai 1 shok aty ke foto?

----------


## ricky_ch

> *Myslimanet ne Norvegji: Ose Shariah ose nje tjeter 9/11*
> 
> ........................................
> 
> 
> 
> ......*Habitet bota pse njerez si Breivik ju iken truri dhe bejne gjerat qe bejne*. Me keta islamiket edhe derri do humbiste durimin.


Me të vërtetë për t'u haitur me  Brajvikun: e kishte humbur busollën krejt e ngatërruar shënjestrën!

Me të vërtetë konkluzion interesant! Bravos!

----------


## Darius

Po mer po, merruni me Breivik ju. Si gjithmone gati te nderroni drejtimin e diskutimit dhe justifikoheni. Merruni ore me deklartat qe japin keta qe ju si quani si pjese e fese suaj. Apo harroni qe ata kur flasin, flasin ne emer te fese myslimane dhe gjithe besimtareve myslimane? A e ke ndjekur ti rastin e Breivik? A e ke degjuar arsyen e aktit te tij? Pavaresisht qe une personalisht nuk do bie kurre dakort me asnje lloj dhune, akti i tij pikerisht lidhet me tolerancen e treguar nga politikanet e Norvegjise ndaj emigranteve te huaj, sidomos atyre nga vendet arabe. Jane deklarata te ketij lloji si dhe gjera te tjera qe norvegjezet si kane hasur me pare ne vendin e tyre qe u bene shtyse per ate cmenduri. Ja pse u permend Breivik ne teme dhe jo qe ta mbllacisni ju sipas qejfit duke shmangur si gjithmone subjektin per te cilen hapet nje diskutim i caktuar.

----------


## A.I

Duhet te behet nje dallim ne ate qe eshte "fe islame" dhe ate qe njerezit quajne "islamizem" sepse kjo e dyta perdoret me teper bashke me fjalen terrorizem ngjitur. Natyrisht askush nuk e permend ate qe permban feja islame brenda sepse kjo gje nuk perben scoop per mediat dhe natyrisht kapen tek ato gjera qe lidhen me fjalet "terrorizem islamik"! Me kujtohet dita kur u kryen shperthimet ne Oslo ku brenda 4 oresh, televizionet thane direkt "terrorizem islamik" (do thuash ti "ca do thonin tjeter?") dhe interneti dhe lajmet u mbushen me lloj lloj emertimesh grupesh (fantazia eshte shume e madhe sepse i fusin nje AL ne mes edhe doli grup islamik  :ngerdheshje:  ) dhe natyrisht qe do ishte nje nga grupet e Al Kaedes (sfidoj cdokend te me thote se si mund te perkufizohet ky grup dhe se cilet persona futen brenda ketij grupi! Kujtoj qe te luftosh nje armik fillimisht duhet ti japesh nje emer perndryshe je duke luftuar ne tym. Ne momentin qe i jep nje emer dhe fut brenda cilindo qe konsideron armik atehere ke te pakten nje objektiv...Al Kaeda si emertim lindi per kete arsye)! Kur doli qe ishte kunder muslimanve, lajmet nuk benin me jehone keshtu qe ra nje qetesi! Ne fund u gjykua qe nuk ishte i cmendur (pas gjith atyre peripecive per ta nxjerre te tille  :ngerdheshje: ) dhe se i kishte vrare me vetedije te plote...po gjithsesi, po i japim 21 vjet...mos te harrojme akuzat "terrorizem kunder njerezimit"...gjithsesi, no muslim, no party! Ska me lajme te qarkullojne! Askush nuk e permendi faktin qe ideologjia e tij ka stimuluar shume persona te tjere per nje lufte kunder muslimanve...por kjo nuk ka rendesi sepse nuk ben jehone tek publiku! Publiku kerkon nje kolose, kerkon nje arene, kerkon nje fajtor dhe duhet patjeter te jete musliman!  :buzeqeshje: 


Ekstremizmi ekziston por do ju lutesha fillimisht ti beni nje ndarje nga feja islame dhe pastaj te flisni! Dua te di sa prej jush kane bere nje dallim te tille brenda ketij shkrimi dhe sa prej jush kane menduar qe te gjithe muslimanet jane keshtu!

Analizoni lajmet dhe pastaj flisni! Nje informacion i kontrolluar ka nje efekt te jashtezakonshem tek njerezit dhe njehere qe krijojne ate ide, nuk e nderrojne me! Ne dite te sotme hapen luftera prej ketyre informacioneve!

----------


## A.I

> pse po te djeg ty mer daj,apo ke nai 1 shok aty ke foto?


Si je shtet?!  :ngerdheshje:  M'fal se jom duke fol me Dariusin  :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

> Djali i mirë, leri ti arësyet por shiko çfarë ka bërë!
> 
> Më duket budalleske ta arësyetosh veprën e Brajvikut.


Po dhe ti te fryn. Me keq se derri je. Mesa kuptova une - statements te tilla irritojne vendasit!! Dhe me te drejte.

----------


## Darius

> Duhet te behet nje dallim ne ate qe eshte "fe islame" dhe ate qe njerezit quajne "islamizem" sepse kjo e dyta perdoret me teper bashke me fjalen terrorizem ngjitur. Natyrisht askush nuk e permend ate qe permban feja islame brenda sepse kjo gje nuk perben scoop per mediat dhe natyrisht kapen tek ato gjera qe lidhen me fjalet "terrorizem islamik"! Me kujtohet dita kur u kryen shperthimet ne Oslo ku brenda 4 oresh, televizionet thane direkt "terrorizem islamik" (do thuash ti "ca do thonin tjeter?") dhe interneti dhe lajmet u mbushen me lloj lloj emertimesh grupesh (fantazia eshte shume e madhe sepse i fusin nje AL ne mes edhe doli grup islamik  ) dhe natyrisht qe do ishte nje nga grupet e Al Kaedes (sfidoj cdokend te me thote se si mund te perkufizohet ky grup dhe se cilet persona futen brenda ketij grupi! Kujtoj qe te luftosh nje armik fillimisht duhet ti japesh nje emer perndryshe je duke luftuar ne tym. Ne momentin qe i jep nje emer dhe fut brenda cilindo qe konsideron armik atehere ke te pakten nje objektiv...Al Kaeda si emertim lindi per kete arsye)! Kur doli qe ishte kunder muslimanve, lajmet nuk benin me jehone keshtu qe ra nje qetesi! Ne fund u gjykua qe nuk ishte i cmendur (pas gjith atyre peripecive per ta nxjerre te tille ) dhe se i kishte vrare me vetedije te plote...po gjithsesi, po i japim 21 vjet...mos te harrojme akuzat "terrorizem kunder njerezimit"...gjithsesi, no muslim, no party! Ska me lajme te qarkullojne! Askush nuk e permendi faktin qe ideologjia e tij ka stimuluar shume persona te tjere per nje lufte kunder muslimanve...por kjo nuk ka rendesi sepse nuk ben jehone tek publiku! Publiku kerkon nje kolose, kerkon nje arene, kerkon nje fajtor dhe duhet patjeter te jete musliman! 
> 
> 
> Ekstremizmi ekziston por do ju lutesha fillimisht ti beni nje ndarje nga feja islame dhe pastaj te flisni! Dua te di sa prej jush kane bere nje dallim te tille brenda ketij shkrimi dhe sa prej jush kane menduar qe te gjithe muslimanet jane keshtu!
> 
> Analizoni lajmet dhe pastaj flisni! Nje informacion i kontrolluar ka nje efekt te jashtezakonshem tek njerezit dhe njehere qe krijojne ate ide, nuk e nderrojne me! Ne dite te sotme hapen luftera prej ketyre informacioneve!


Kush do ta bej kete dallim? Masat e thjeshta, njerezit qe shkojne ne pune 5 dite ne jave te paguajne shtepite, makinat, faturat dhe te mbajne frymen gjalle deri diten qe vdesin? Shume po kerkon zoteri. Ne vend qe te behet kjo, i takon komunitetit mysliman qe te dale publikisht dhe te distancohet nga deklarata te tilla. Por ata se bejne kurre kete gje ne Europe se ne Canada ka patur disa raste kur ndonje i shkrehur nga trute ka kerkuar sheriat dhe direkt Komiteti i Larte i Myslimaneve eshte jo vetem distancuar por dhe e ka denuar ashper si deklarate. Ndersa as ne Angli, as ne Danimarke as ne France apo dhe Gjermani para disa muajsh, ky distancim nuk ndodh. Dhe ti pret qe nje njeri i zakonshem te mundohet te kuptoje sesi funksionon feja islame dhe hierarkia e saj kur mungon dhe reagimi me i vogel nga kjo e fundit?





> Djalë i mirë, mëso të pastrosh çyrrat para se të fillosh
> të flasësh ti për islamin! E kupton?
> Kush ***** po kujton që je???


p.s. Ja ku e ke dhe shembullin konkret me kete bariun ricky ch. Ndryshon komplet temen gjoja sikur po i sulmojne islamin dhe nuk merret me deklaraten shume te demshme qe nje ekstremist ka bere ne emer te fese se tij dhe komunitetit qe e praktikon. Hajde ma gjej ti mua llogjiken pastaj.

Ricky, fol edhe njehere tjeter me kete gjuhe me mua dhe e shikon vete sesi te marr me shkelma nga ky forum. Barbaret dhe kafshet skane vend ketu.

----------


## ricky_ch

> Kush do ta bej kete dallim? Masat e thjeshta, njerezit qe shkojne ne pune 5 dite ne jave te paguajne shtepite, makinat, faturat dhe te mbajne frymen gjalle deri diten qe vdesin? Shume po kerkon zoteri. Ne vend qe te behet kjo, i takon komunitetit mysliman qe te dale publikisht dhe te distancohet nga deklarata te tilla. Por ata se bejne kurre kete gje ne Europe se ne Canada ka patur disa raste kur ndonje i shkrehur nga trute ka kerkuar sheriat dhe direkt Komiteti i Larte i Myslimaneve eshte jo vetem distancuar por dhe e ka denuar ashper si deklarate. Ndersa as ne Angli, as ne Danimarke as ne France apo dhe Gjermani para disa muajsh, ky distancim nuk ndodh. Dhe ti pret qe nje njeri i zakonshem te mundohet te kuptoje sesi funksionon feja islame dhe hierarkia e saj kur mungon dhe reagimi me i vogel nga kjo e fundit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Ja ku e ke dhe shembullin konkret me kete bariun ricky ch. Ndryshon komplet temen gjoja sikur po i sulmojne islamin dhe nuk merret me deklaraten shume te demshme qe nje ekstremist ka bere ne emer te fese se tij dhe komunitetit qe e praktikon. Hajde ma gjej ti mua llogjiken pastaj.
> 
> Ricky, fol edhe njehere tjeter me kete gjuhe me mua dhe e shikon vete sesi te marr me shkelma nga ky forum. Barbaret dhe kafshet skane vend ketu.




Tash më frikove!

Nuk do të ishte hera e parë që m'i rruan vetë!

----------


## Darius

Ty te ka rruar perendia qe ne momentin qe te ka mallkuar me trurin qe te ka dhene. Shko bej gam gam ne ndonje forum halabakesh se aty e ke vendin me ate lloj fjalori.

----------

